# iPod issues



## Repre5entYHWH (May 29, 2009)

i have a 3 year old 30gb ipod classic the head phone jack wen't out, i can get it to work if i restart my ipod but if i press pause and try to play again it no longer works... has anyone else experienced this problem? 

if not what do you know about ipod repairs, is it worth it to send it in? 
how longs the warranty?


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

Just get a new one! Three years old is too old! Get the touch ipod...I love mine!


----------



## Tripel (May 29, 2009)

Ricky,
I got about 3.5 years out of my 20GB classic, and then the hard drive started acting up (lots of skipping). If the problem is the hard drive, then it's time to go shopping for a new one. Yours, however, doesn't sound like a hard drive problem...which is good.

Do you have an Apple Store nearby? You could take it there and get an opinion. 

I'd also consider Sarah's advice: you've gotten 3 years out of it, so I would find out what the costs are to get it fixed. If it's over $50, I'd get a new one.


----------



## Ivan (May 29, 2009)

Some day Ischoen will get an Ipod.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 29, 2009)

I am sorry I think you have to buy a new one


----------



## raekwon (May 29, 2009)

The warranty is a year long, and you could've extended it by a year if you'd gotten the AppleCare Protection Plan within the initial warranty period. Both would've been expired at this point, of course, but I still recommend AppleCare to anyone buying an iPod, iPhone, or Mac.

Bottom line: get a new one (or better yet, a refurb, since they're cheaper and are eligible for the same warranty coverage), buy AppleCare, and keep the old one as an external hard drive.


----------



## Idelette (May 29, 2009)

It's best to get a new one at this point. I bought mine refurbished, and I'm very happy with it!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 29, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why it is no big deal that a several hundred dollar tech item should only last 1-2 years?

Especially ones made with "superior" hardware and software?

Just asking....


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 29, 2009)

good question Fred.


----------



## raekwon (May 29, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Can someone explain to me why it is no big deal that a several hundred dollar tech item should only last 1-2 years?
> 
> Especially ones made with "superior" hardware and software?
> 
> Just asking....



Fred,

It's not that it's "no big deal" (at least I wouldn't say that) -- my iPod is on its fourth year and still going strong. But still, when it comes down to it, iPods are hard drives, and hard drives have moving parts. Not only that, but they tend to take more abuse than most hard drives, being carried about as often as they are. It's expected that their failure rate would be a little higher, I'd think.

As far as the "superior hardware" comment . . . I don't know. The hard drive that makes up 95% of an iPod is manufactured by one of the same companies that manufactures most PC hard drives (Toshiba, Western Digital, Seagate, Samsung, etc). While I maintain that Apple tends to put out superior products, those products are still made from components by a number of companies.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

....and people (sarah) drop them all the time!


----------



## asc (May 29, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Can someone explain to me why it is no big deal that a several hundred dollar tech item should only last 1-2 years?
> 
> Especially ones made with "superior" hardware and software?
> 
> Just asking....



I tend to think of Apple being superior in visual aesthetics and user interface. I'm sure it's not in their best interest to be superior in longevity.

But i agree that it seems a waste if it dies every 3 years.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 29, 2009)

I guess I am just surprised by so many people saying essentially, "Well I guess you just have to buy a new one."

If my iPod only lasted 2-3 years, I can assure you I would not be buying a new one. I'd by a Zune or some other flash based player at half the price.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I guess I am just surprised by so many people saying essentially, "Well I guess you just have to buy a new one."
> 
> If my iPod only lasted 2-3 years, I can assure you I would not be buying a new one. I'd by a Zune or some other flash based player at half the price.



that would be until you touched the touch ipod!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 29, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am just surprised by so many people saying essentially, "Well I guess you just have to buy a new one."
> ...



No. I have an iPhone (which is even better, and the only thing Apple I would own), but if it died after 2 years, I'd happily switch black to the (less shiny) Blackberry.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

yeah a friend of mine has the crackberry....she likes it a lot!


----------



## CNJ (May 29, 2009)

*In the Meanwhile*



Repre5entYHWH said:


> i have a 3 year old 30gb ipod classic the head phone jack wen't out, i can get it to work if i restart my ipod but if i press pause and try to play again it no longer works... has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> if not what do you know about ipod repairs, is it worth it to send it in?
> how longs the warranty?



 I have the same one. You are probably beyond the warranty after all that time if you don't know. The "bounce" iPod touch is less I noticed after three years. I would just plan to listen to the whole music or podcast rather than pause; then I would press the Menu part on the top to get to something else.


----------



## Bookmeister (May 29, 2009)

Let's say you spent $240 on an ipod and it lasts two years, that's $10 a month. Not bad as far as I am concerned, however, I bought a 30gb ipod 3 years ago and my wife is now using it still and I have an 80gb ipod classic that I am using and have been for two years. We are just now considering upgrading again so I can have a 160gb ipod, my wife can have the 80gb and our 13yr old can have the 30gb. I have been more than happy with the use we have gotten for our money. Btw, it does not hurt to be careful with ipods even though they appear to be very sturdy. Just my 2cents.


----------

